# Vhi 28 12 renewal 1/6- 2 adults 2 child



## leond (9 May 2013)

Got my renewal for this and it is up 37%.
Might put children on cheaper plan
want to stick with vhi as pay monthly from salary

any advise


----------



## snowyb (10 May 2013)

Hi leond,

Here are a few alternative suggestions, with VHI, worth considering;

Adult Options;
1. Plan PMI 10 11;   price per adult 945pa;  - similar hospital cover(125 excess), some outpatients(30 excess, gp 25 x 4 visits etc).
2. Plan PMI 19 11;   price per adult 977pa; - similar hospital cover(75 excess), good outpatients(50 excess,gp 25 x 7visits etc).
3. Plan PMI 14 11;   price per adult 1050pa;- similar hospital cover(75 excess), similar outpatients(1 excess, gp 25x7 visits etc).

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?291&252&266&257/



Kids Options;  Public Hospital Cover only,  (no private or hi-tech)

As there are no private children's hospitals in Ireland,  plans with just public hospital cover for kids is adequate.
Here are a few suggestions with VHI;

1.  One Plan Starter;  price per child; 205pa; -  public hospital cover, no outpatient cover.
2.  One Plan Starter Day to Day; price per child; 267pa -public hospital cover, some outpatients(25excess,gp 20 x 3visits etc).
3.  Company Plan Starter; price per child;  274pa - public hospital cover, some outpatients(25excess,gp visits 25x4 etc).

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?291&103&246&87/


Kids Options; including public,private and hi-tech hospital cover.
While there are no private children's hospitals in Ireland, the hi-tech hospitals Mater Private and Blackrock Clinic offer a range of 
typical children's surgery. 
Here are a few suggestions including hi-tech cover with VHI;

1. One Plan Choice;  price per child;  244pa -  good hospital cover, no outpatient cover.
2. PMI 10 11; price per child; 341pa; - good hospital cover, some outpatient cover (30 excess,gp visits 25x4 etc).
3. PMI 19 11; price per child; 348pa; - good hospital cover, good outpatient cover (50 excess,gp visits 25x7 etc).
4. PMI 14 11; price per child; 370pa; - similar hospital cover, similar outpatient cover(1 excess, gp visits 25x7 etc).

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?291&290&252&266&257/


Children can be on different plans to their parents and also each person can be on a different plan, if you want, with the same company.
As the above options show, there are savings to be made.  I only showed alternatives with VHI as requested.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## leond (13 May 2013)

Thanks Snowyb


----------

